
Show HN: TimeQ, time tracking and invoicing software for freelancers - ezakto
https://timeq.co
======
anonymousBarker
My free time tracker for freelancers has been around for 21 years...

[https://lastviking.eu/whid_20th_anniversary_edition.html](https://lastviking.eu/whid_20th_anniversary_edition.html)

------
sahinyanlik
I like the clean design. But web site is slow. I expected with this much less
component it should be more snappier. Also I want to add, adding new task is
tough. Maybe there should be an easier way, I need to click project -> then
select it -> then tasks.

Thanks

~~~
ezakto
Thanks for the feedback! The website is getting slow because it's built with
lambdas and as there are not many users right now, there are "guaranteed" cold
starts. I'm not sure if the solution would be adding some ping script to keep
functions warm for a while or just drop serverless.

You'll be able to add tasks "on the fly" from the timer dropdown soon!

